# Male Case Swap



## kabooby (11/9/07)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering who in the MALE area would be interested in a case swap. This can be done for xmas or even for Aussie day. The details of the swap can be worked out when we know how many people are interested.

Just add your name to the list

1. Kabooby


----------



## matti (11/9/07)

Might as well join. Need to train myself not to drink all my beer. LOl

When does the brew need to ready by?Xmas

1. Kabooby
2. Matti

cheers


----------



## Linz (12/9/07)

Your call on the date Kabooby, but lets see how many want in on it first. No good if its just 3, is it??


1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz


----------



## kabooby (19/9/07)

Ok thats three of us  

Where everyone else? Pumpy, Hogan, Franko, Jimi, Slurpdog and anyone else in the area.

Dont be shy

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (19/9/07)

Maybe it should be a keg swap =)


----------



## Pumpy (19/9/07)

I cant remember how to bottle beer .

I remember it always seemed to have a funny taste .

Is it Ok to use those Coopers Plastic bottles . :unsure: 


Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (20/9/07)

Sure you can. If it means your going to join in :beer: 

I think we will need at least 6 of us to make it worth while.

Will be good to see what everyone else is brewing

Kabooby  

Hey Pumpy, I put the Pumpy Bitter on tap last night. Yummy :chug:


----------



## Pumpy (20/9/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Sure you can. If it means your going to join in :beer:
> 
> I think we will need at least 6 of us to make it worth while.
> 
> ...



Ok Kabooby count me in .

Glad you like the Pommy Bitter ,Franko has a taste for it and has drank most of mine .

Pumpy


----------



## Hogan (21/9/07)

Linz said:


> Your call on the date Kabooby, but lets see how many want in on it first. No good if its just 3, is it??
> 1. Kabooby
> 2. Matti
> 3. Linz




OK I'm in, but as a kegger I will do mine in the pet bottles, same as Pumpy.


Cheers, Hoges.


1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan


----------



## oldbugman (21/9/07)

I think I'll do the same.

1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan
6. OldBugman


----------



## ScottKemp (21/9/07)

I am Keen as well, and I might finally get to meet everyone!

1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp

I hope an odd number doesn't bugger things up, if so just boot me out, I am only doing the fresh wort kits at the moment, so my batch won't be anything special, it is more to meet the group than anything, although tasting some nice beers won't hurt either.


----------



## Hogan (21/9/07)

Homer_kemp said:


> I am Keen as well, and I might finally get to meet everyone!
> 
> 1. Kabooby
> 2. Matti
> ...




No dramas HomerKemp - most of us are actually a bit 'odd' 



Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Linz (22/9/07)

slurpdog, Jase(we haven't forgotten you!!), Jimi, Franko and all the others.......you going to be in on this as well?? 

It don't matter if it's a kit, partial, fresh worts or AG....


----------



## Franko (22/9/07)

Count me in,
Have to go down the old bottle path again.

Franko


----------



## Linz (22/9/07)

1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko

Nearly a dozen!!!!


----------



## kabooby (26/9/07)

OK, Here are some suggestions for the swap. 

1 List will need to be finalised by the end of October to give people enough time to bottle
2 Everyone submit 1 bottle of your finest to each person on the list
3 We can have the November meet at the end of November and do the swap then.

Feel free to add to the list any suggestions you have

Kabooby  

Still room for a few more


----------



## Hogan (26/9/07)

kabooby said:


> OK, Here are some suggestions for the swap.
> 
> 1 List will need to be finalised by the end of October to give people enough time to bottle
> 2 Everyone submit 1 bottle of your finest to each person on the list
> ...




Sounds good to me kaboob  


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Linz (26/9/07)

Sounds good here too..

1. Kabooby
2. Matti
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko


----------



## matti (26/9/07)

No probs.
I am going to need to drop bottles off at some stage as I am most likely not going to be able to make it to a late November meet.

1. Kabooby
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko

cheers


----------



## Hogan (26/9/07)

1. Kabooby
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko


----------



## kabooby (26/9/07)

Hey Matti

You can drop em at my place. Not sure if they will make the swap though :chug: 

1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko


----------



## oldbugman (26/9/07)

Surely we can make this a 12 pack swap.


----------



## Pumpy (26/9/07)

1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy-Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko


----------



## Linz (27/9/07)

OldBugman said:


> Surely we can make this a 12 pack swap.




We'll give it a day or so and then maybe you can ask a few(4) of the ISBers that may have missed on the AHB Xmas case??


----------



## ham2k (27/9/07)

1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy-Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko 
9. Ham2k

I don't have the brew planned at the moment. My bottles are pretty much either 740ml PET or 330ml glass. I assume the PET will be more appropriate?


----------



## kabooby (27/9/07)

Welcome aboard Ham2K

740ml PET will be fine

Anyone else interested better get your name in. Spots are filling up fast :blink: 

Kabooby


----------



## Noxious (27/9/07)

I live in macarthur....I have only been brewing for 4 months or so and have only been using kits/malt extract/hops/safyeasts....
Not sure if my beer will be up to you guys' standards but if you're stuck for people i can be in i suppose.
So far the 'good' beers I have are- 
Amarillo Amber Ale 
Aussie Draught (POR)
Aussie Pale Ale (Cascade)
Czech Pilsner (Saaz)

although not too sure about the OzPA as it isnt ready yet....
up to you guys...
take me or leave me!
hehe
Cheers


----------



## matti (27/9/07)

Bring it on. 
what you say??


----------



## Linz (27/9/07)

1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy-Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious


Noxious, you get to pick which one of your brews you have 12 of.....


----------



## matti (27/9/07)

> Hey Matti
> 
> You can drop em at my place. Not sure if they will make the swap though


Only place good beer is safe....hmmm <_< got to think 'bout that one :lol: 

C'mon only need two more to fill a crate!


1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy-Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11.
12.

Reserves???

There is a [email protected]#$load of brewers this way, maybe the don't want to share their gold


----------



## Linz (28/9/07)

Hey Boozy...

Have still got some of that 'Sugar Monster' left??

Join in!!


----------



## Linz (3/10/07)

Last call guys......

anyone else in MALE want to join in??

(thought there would have been more takers??)


----------



## Hogan (3/10/07)

OK Linz. Let's fix a date. Mine is in the fermenter as we speak.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## matti (3/10/07)

hope you don't mind heat shocked pilsner :lol: 
checke brew cuppboard temp 22 degrees and its only spring time.
time to dig a hole in the ground.


----------



## Hogan (3/10/07)

matti said:


> hope you don't mind heat shocked pilsner :lol:
> checke brew cuppboard temp 22 degrees and its only spring time.
> time to dig a hole in the ground.





Matti...

O.L.D. F.R.I.D.G.E. + F.R.I.D.G.E.M.A.T.E  


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Linz (3/10/07)

Hogan said:


> OK Linz. Let's fix a date. Mine is in the fermenter as we speak.
> Cheers, Hoges.




Hoges,

This is Kabooby's puppy...up to him.

I think the plan is a late Nov get together for the swap or swap at the George

Mine's going into the fermenter and into the ferment FRIDGE tomorrow!!


----------



## matti (3/10/07)

> O.L.D. F.R.I.D.G.E. + F.R.I.D.G.E.M.A.T.E



Got a fridge but cant fit all beer conditioning in there while lagering next one.
Will put 12 for the case in safe cold place once fully carbed end of week though.

My fridge controller taking abloody long time to come in.
Will ring 'em tomorrow..... <_<


----------



## Wal (3/10/07)

Hi,

Put me on the list. Not a M.A.L.E. member but a Camden local. 

I am thinking a Summer Ale, Vienna or Octoberfest.

Cheers,

Wal.


----------



## kabooby (3/10/07)

Welcome aboard Wal

Glad you could join in

1. Kabooby Dunkelweizen
2. Matti- Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy-Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12.

As Linz said I was thinking of late November at the George. Hows Saturday 24th November @14:00

Kabooby 

PS. No more Camden jokes Linz. I think you scared the last couple off


----------



## Linz (3/10/07)

but it was Pumpy who put up the pics with the 'Camdenites'(or is it 'Camdeners') with funny wigs on!!


Woo Hoo 

ONE more to go...... JIMI !?!?! gots to have a doz in reserve dont ya??


----------



## Bongchitis (4/10/07)

Hi guys,

Matti just pm'ed me about MALE, the meets and case swaps sound great so if you are looking for one more person then I would love to be him/it.

I'm only new to the game though and thus don't have much to offer so if you guys can put up with a pretty basic brew, I am keen to meet you all.

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Hogan (4/10/07)

kabooby said:


> As Linz said I was thinking of late November at the George. Hows Saturday 24th November @14:00
> 
> Kabooby




Sounds like a plan. Picton - 24/11/07 is in the diary.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Franko (4/10/07)

2 days before my birthday - sounds like a celebration


----------



## Linz (4/10/07)

Welcome aboard Bongchitis,

1. Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis

Just make sure your brew DOESN'T have any of the 'Cousin' in it (re:your board name!)...I could lose my job over it!! B)  

Well done guys! full house..do we need 'reserves'??


----------



## Linz (4/10/07)

Looks like we have another taker on the yahoo site...so a 'brewers dozen' OK with every one?? (ie: 13 bottles)


----------



## Linz (4/10/07)

kabooby said:


> As Linz said I was thinking of late November at the George. Hows Saturday 24th November @14:00
> 
> Kabooby





Kabooby,

I reckon it might be a hassle doing the swap at the George......

what about doing a drop off at someones place. Handing back on the same day; or those that cant make the swap can pick up from the George??

therefore doing the swap the weekend or two before??


----------



## matti (4/10/07)

13!? fine with me.
I'll see if I can arrange a the night off from work for 24th.
Cheers.


----------



## kabooby (4/10/07)

13 Fine here

Good idea Linz about the swap date. Might look a bit dodgey swapping bottles between boots in the car park h34r: 

I will be away the week before. But can always leave my bottles somewhere

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (4/10/07)

I'll put my hand up for the drop point...unless someone REALLY wants to :unsure:


----------



## ScottKemp (5/10/07)

Let me think about it.... More beer to drink  Yeap 13 is fine by me!!


----------



## Hogan (5/10/07)

Homer_kemp said:


> Let me think about it.... More beer to drink  Yeap 13 is fine by me!!




Actually it will only require a case of 12 bottles as you will not be supplying a bottle to yourself.  


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Franko (5/10/07)

My Contributuion is on the way

1. Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis


Franko


----------



## Linz (6/10/07)

Hogan said:


> Actually it will only require a case of 12 bottles as you will not be supplying a bottle to yourself.
> Cheers, Hoges.




It makes the re-distribution of the cases easier with your own bottle in there..so 13 bottles please


----------



## Slurpdog (6/10/07)

Hogan said:


> Actually it will only require a case of 12 bottles as you will not be supplying a bottle to yourself.
> Cheers, Hoges.



How could you possibly not want to drink your own beer Hoges?


----------



## Bongchitis (6/10/07)

Excellent! Thanks guys.

No cousins.............Yet!................I promise.

I will bring an all malt extract brew that I was hoping to be like Little Creatures Pale Ale but I was about 1/4 the way there with the hops....still goes down nicely though, or....

Northwest Ale from fresh Wort Kit if it is ready!

See you all soon.


----------



## jimi (7/10/07)

Dang time gets away on ya while your on holi's. 
I'm in! 
It'll be an untested batch. Either an American Wheat or American Imp IPA as I use up my stocks of hops. If anyone wants some glass bottles for the swap I've got plenty I'm happy to give away as I'm moving back to Vic again next year.

I'll try to get the batch down this week. If there's too many more than 13 in the batch swap I'll have to do two brews thanks to my monster *14ltr* system


1. Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. Jimi


----------



## Linz (7/10/07)

Actually Jimi its more like

1. Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75 
14. Jimi 

Thats IT !! unless Kabooby cuts you off 

.....anyhoo, besides cant fit any more than 14 in a crate


----------



## kabooby (8/10/07)

14 is fine here

Put down a Belgian yesterday with home made candy syrup. 

Kabooby 

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75 
14. Jimi


----------



## oldbugman (9/10/07)

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75 
14. Jimi


Are we all using coopers plastic bottles? Might change, just realised it was the 24/11 not the 10th


----------



## kabooby (9/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Are we all using coopers plastic bottles?



I wont be using coopers bottles as I dont have any. Although I will after the swap


----------



## oldbugman (9/10/07)

I got some somewhere, probably full of ginger beer, I was thinking I'd just go buy another box of them.


----------



## Boozy the clown (9/10/07)

Linz said:


> Hey Boozy...
> 
> Have still got some of that 'Sugar Monster' left??
> 
> Join in!!





Unfortnantly I don't. The last of those was taken to Brisbane to share with a mate. Tasted pretty good too aged coming up to two years. I haven't put a batch on for *&%*% now... Controversial yes..


----------



## jimi (10/10/07)

I'll be using glass bottles, unless it's a hassel?


----------



## ScottKemp (11/10/07)

I'll be glassing you lot too - Gee I sound like a pommie soccer thug


----------



## matti (11/10/07)

Glass for me as well.
It is just sooooo much easier to clean.

When are we planning to schedule the swap date for?
should we set a date.
14 bottles at linz place by ?? ?? ?? ??:?? :huh: 

(did i miss reading a post!? :huh: 

Why am I asking!!!!???

Might change my entry for an IPA pending on result results and timing of swap.

Cheeers beers and hops and malt


----------



## kabooby (12/10/07)

Its up to Linz on the swap date.

Hey Linz, Is your Mocha porter going to be a rogue clone. If so I will have 2 :chug: 

Ive got a recipe formed up for a rogue clone. Just need time to brew it

Looking forward to the swap and the meet at the George

Who's in for the George so far?

Kabooby


----------



## Franko (12/10/07)

Well,
I just bottled the Amarillo Punch - Now I know why I love kegging so much

Franko


----------



## oldbugman (14/10/07)

Just started fermenting my Weizen, so it should be just about right in 5 weeks time.


----------



## Linz (14/10/07)

Going to be bottling in the next week.....in GLASS

and Kabooby...its not a Rouges clone but I drank the whole hydro sample, it was that good...so I'll be crying over giving 13 away!!

As for a swap date...SHIFT WORKER here...so I cant really put down a firm date(leave it alone!!) for the swap. I can take drop offs(I prolly suggested it??), but not a BBQ get-together thingy


----------



## Slurpdog (15/10/07)

f*****k. I better pull my finger out and start brewing something!


----------



## ScottKemp (17/10/07)

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75 
14. Jimi


Just bottled it last night and it will be ready to go by the 24th of Nov. Now that I keg I forgot how much fun bottling was!! 

So how does this work? Do we all just turn up at the pub on the 24th and start swapping booze in the car park or is there another more subtle plan?


----------



## Linz (17/10/07)

"So how does this work? Do we all just turn up at the pub on the 24th and start swapping booze in the car park or is there another more subtle plan?"

Well as mentioned above..I can act as a drop off point, and poss swap. But If all concerned wanted to kick back with Beers and BBQ while you swap, it'll have to be else where as I can't commit to a set date ATM.

One thought was to drop and swap before the George date and those who cant hang around could poss pick up their sorted case at the George....(say the drop on/before Sat 10th Nov)


----------



## Linz (17/10/07)

Also, for those who have bottled already....put your number on the lid so we know whos is whos...

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest?
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


----------



## matti (17/10/07)

Octobertest
Bottled it today.
Tasted nice out of secondary (got drunk on hydro sample)


1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest! (5.8%)
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - ESB
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


----------



## Franko (17/10/07)

Linz said:


> Also, for those who have bottled already....put your number on the lid so we know whos is whos...
> 
> 1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
> 2. Matti - Octoberfest?
> ...



Well too late for numbers Linz but there got a big " F" on them anyway


Franko


----------



## Linz (17/10/07)

Franko said:


> Well too late for numbers Linz but there got a big " F" on them anyway
> Franko



Quite easy to turn an "F" into an 8......

Just bottled mine too...hope you all enjoy a strong bitterness or coffee??

Now to put a "3" on the lids


----------



## Franko (17/10/07)

ok you got me there


----------



## kabooby (18/10/07)

Still waiting for my Belgian, 10 days so far in primary, still with a big krausen, 6.6% and still going  

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (24/10/07)

Bottled my weizen last night and kegged the remainder into a 12L keg.


----------



## kabooby (24/10/07)

Are people happy to do the swap earlier or just do it at the George on the 24th


----------



## Bongchitis (24/10/07)

I am happy for a swap on the 24th, or drop off mine earlier and then pick up on the 24th. I am easy once a decision is made.

My fresh wort kit Norwest Ale turned out terribly...not sure what happened so I'm bringing a nice, easy drinking ale lightly flavoured with Cascade hops.

Looking forward to sampling all your wares.


----------



## jimi (24/10/07)

I'm only gunna get to brewing on Sunday so folks might have to wait a little longer after the swap before sampling mine


----------



## Slurpdog (25/10/07)

jimi said:


> I'm only gunna get to brewing on Sunday so folks might have to wait a little longer after the swap before sampling mine



Glad someone's still got time to brew. My weekend pattern is full from here untill Xmas :angry: so I'm going to have to get something down through next week.

I'm gonna' have a stab at an all extract version of the Nelson Sauvin ale.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Franko (25/10/07)

Well if needed we could do the swap at my place if required just clarify the date and we'll go from there


Franko


----------



## ScottKemp (25/10/07)

I don't mind either way, but the calendar is filling up quick, so we should make a decision soon B)


----------



## Linz (25/10/07)

kabooby said:


> Are people happy to do the swap earlier or just do it at the George on the 24th



Thinking on this again...with Hoges coming up from the southern Highlands and Jimi coming down from Hornsby and so saving the double trips.. maybe the swap in the carpark on the 24th will be the go...

There is a huge space at the back of the pub. Go up the drive way tween the pub and tyre shop.. to the end; and turn right..more like the far back of the tyre shop rather than the pub


24th of NOV ?!?!?! ...lock it in eddie??


What time?? High Noon??


----------



## kabooby (25/10/07)

Sounds good to me. 

Kabooby


----------



## Franko (25/10/07)

Done


----------



## oldbugman (25/10/07)

Well I just gassed up the small keg of the weizen I did. will give it a test run tonight. At least if its not good it can give me time to prep something else.


----------



## jimi (25/10/07)

Linz said:


> Thinking on this again...with Hoges coming up from the southern Highlands and Jimi coming down from Hornsby and so saving the double trips.. maybe the swap in the carpark on the 24th will be the go...
> 
> There is a huge space at the back of the pub. Go up the drive way tween the pub and tyre shop.. to the end; and turn right..more like the far back of the tyre shop rather than the pub
> 24th of NOV ?!?!?! ...lock it in eddie??
> What time?? High Noon??



It may look dodgy, but it'll work! I'm in for the 24th

Might have to look around for a large violin case to 'move' the bottles in  Got any of your double bass cases left Linz?


----------



## matti (25/10/07)

Is it ok to drop mine earlier at yours, Linz?
Double booked the day and not sure if i'll get there for the swaps.
I'll be passing by on my way home from Colo Vale and not sure of what time.
Going to check with Bongchitis to see what he's going to do as well.

matti


----------



## ham2k (25/10/07)

24th is good for me. Everyone just has to remember to vote in the morning.


----------



## kabooby (25/10/07)

Ill be home in the morning so you are welcome to drop them at my place. I will have the ute so will be able to fit a few cases in

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (25/10/07)

oh crap..

Just realised... 24th is my girlies b'day.

I wont be attending.. Anyone I'm able to drop off to earlier?


----------



## kabooby (25/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> oh crap..
> 
> Just realised... 24th is my girlies b'day.
> 
> I wont be attending.. Anyone I'm able to drop off to earlier?



 

Your welcome to drop them here

PM me for details


----------



## ScottKemp (26/10/07)

OK so 24th of Nov at 12 in the car park behind the pub, I will go and ink it in on the calendar so the missus can't complain that she didn't know about it! 

And I better add that bit about voting first too, or there is a big chance I will "forget" after a couple of brews :chug: 

Looking forward too finally meeting a few of you guys, so I can put a face next to the names!


----------



## Bongchitis (26/10/07)

Cool, 24th at high noon.

Matti, I can come by your joint and pick yours up, do the swap, and then drop them off..... No dramas.


----------



## kabooby (29/10/07)

Bottled my beer yesterday. Finished @ 7.6%

I forgot how much fun bottling was

Kabooby


----------



## matti (29/10/07)

my Octoberfest taste like pine-apple juice.  
So i will spare you the good folks of it.

if my Ipa in cube is good enough maybe i'll try to bottle that. 
other wise i'll have to brew a quick one with us-05 next couple of days.

not happy Jan.


----------



## oldbugman (30/10/07)

What went wrong matti?


----------



## kabooby (30/10/07)

I hear Malibu goes well with Pineapple juice  

Maybe it would pass as a fruit beer

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (30/10/07)

matti said:


> my Octoberfest taste like pine-apple juice.
> So i will spare you the good folks of it.
> 
> if my Ipa in cube is good enough maybe i'll try to bottle that.
> ...



You welcome to mash something on my gear Matti .

Pumpy


----------



## matti (1/11/07)

You are a great Pal. Pumpy.
Not sure if i will be given time to do so Got A partial brewing with Us-05 with amarillo and cascade fwermenting right now.
should be finnished in primary in a couple of days.
Will CC for a week and then bottle.

kabooby  you are welcome to try b4 it goes down the drain hehehe

Bugwan.
Not 100% sure but when I racked it to secondary i noticed the yeast was not smooth and had a slight rancid smell.
The beer tasted fine so I proceded to rack it to secondary.
Still drinkable when bottling.
2 weeks in bottle it wouldn't clear so I suspected an infection of some kind.
Every bottle was the same so I suspect an yeast infection of some kind.

Will be ultra careful from now on. 
cheers


----------



## Hogan (10/11/07)

Now that the M.A.L.E. Xmas case swap for 24th November is drawing nearer - thought it might be an opportune time for all involved to update what style they are bottling. This will save having to label each bottle with anything other than the brewers number on the bottle top.

Cheers, Hoges.

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest! (5.8%)
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


----------



## ham2k (10/11/07)

Hogan said:


> Now that the M.A.L.E. Xmas case swap for 24th November is drawing nearer - thought it might be an opportune time for all involved to update what style they are bottling. This will save having to label each bottle with anything other than the brewers number on the bottle top.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest! (5.8%)
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi

This is actually my first AG. Bottling on the weekend of the 17th. Apologies about the apparent similarity to Franko's brew.


----------



## Hogan (11/11/07)

Bump for those M.A.L.E members who have not added their style to this list.

Cheers, Hoges. 



1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Octoberfest! (5.8%)
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
*10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi*


----------



## matti (11/11/07)

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


The October fest failed miserably. Had some trouble in my methods lately>
My Amarillo bomb to be bottled tomorrow.
Don't drinks this one for at least 2 months. 
matti


----------



## kabooby (12/11/07)

matti said:


> 1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
> 2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
> 3. Linz - Mocha Porter
> 4. Pumpy - Irish Red
> ...



Sampled my Belgian on Friday night and its strong. I upped the carbonation to make it seam a bit lighter and I think it worked. Also added the yeast used if anyone wants a culture.

If anyone cant get to the swap and wants to drop the cases at my place let me know as I am going away soon.

Kabooby


----------



## Bongchitis (12/11/07)

Heres my update:


1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


----------



## Franko (12/11/07)

Looks like Amarillo Ales are the flavour of the month hey.

Franko


----------



## Linz (12/11/07)

Will be interesting to do side-by-side taste comparisons!!

BTW I must have a roster genius...rostered off for the day too!!!(and poss the Sunday too)

And what about these guys??? What are you putting up for offerings??

10. Noxious
11. Wal
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi


----------



## kabooby (14/11/07)

Might be a 9 bottle swap :unsure:


----------



## Linz (15/11/07)

Dont say that KB


Just fired off some PM's to the outstandings......

Besides, who wouldnt want to drop in to the George for an ale or two anyways??


----------



## matti (15/11/07)

I will attempt to fly by @ lunch, but got be at Colovale @1PM.
Bongchitis will grab my case and bring it along.
Either way Enjoy thy beers


----------



## oldbugman (15/11/07)

I plan to drop my case round kaboobys place soon, as I wont be there for the case swap.


----------



## jimi (15/11/07)

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
10. Noxious
11. Wal
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
13. gomatt75
*14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger*

sorry, for the late update


----------



## Linz (17/11/07)

Got a note from Noxious, saying hes out......SOOOOOOooooo



1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale

11. Wal
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
13. gomatt75
14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger


Any other MALEs who wish to step up and 'fill the void'(10) so to speak???


----------



## Linz (17/11/07)

Da, Da, Da....Another one bites the dust!!!


1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale

11. Wal
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA

14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger


----------



## oldbugman (17/11/07)

It's a 12 pack


----------



## Wal (18/11/07)

Hi,

Put me down for a Summer Ale.

Cheers,

Wal.

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
11. Wal - Summer Ale.
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger


----------



## Jase (18/11/07)

Linz said:


> Got a note from Noxious, saying hes out......SOOOOOOooooo
> 1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
> 2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
> 3. Linz - Mocha Porter
> ...



Looks like I've left my run a bit late.

Although, I'd love to have a sample of that Mocha Porter Linz!!!!  

Should have the brewery just about complete by the end of the month. Sorry about the slight hijack.....

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## ham2k (18/11/07)

Linz said:


> Da, Da, Da....Another one bites the dust!!!
> 1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
> 2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
> 3. Linz - Mocha Porter
> ...



Bottled my Ale yesterday. As i said earlier, my first AG to make it to the bottling stage. B) (my only other one was undone by a dodgy tap)

It was pretty hazy - I hope thats to be expected with 20% wheat, I didn't have the facilities to chill it down beforehand either.

Needless to say it won't be ready to drink for a couple of weeks but the sample I tried tasted like a nice summer beer.


----------



## kabooby (18/11/07)

12 a good number.

It means I get to keep two more of my beers  

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (18/11/07)

So is that what we are doing? bringing 12 along.


----------



## Linz (20/11/07)

That seems to be the go......unless Jase can bottle something REAL quick!!!(and I do have some spare Mocha porters Jase)




1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb.
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
11. Wal - Summer Ale.
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger


----------



## matti (20/11/07)

1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)
2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb. 
3. Linz - Mocha Porter
4. Pumpy - Irish Red
5. Hogan - Brown Ale
6. OldBugman - Weizen
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale
9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale
11. Wal - Summer Ale.
12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA
14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger

Checked my Amarillo Bomb today for chill haze and carbonation.
I should rename it Muddy Amarillo bomb.

Checked my glass thermometer and it was out by 8 degrees. OOOPs.
I'd like to apologize if it does offend the "pro's" out there. B) 
A bit sweet on the palate still....


----------



## ScottKemp (21/11/07)

So, High Noon behind the pub with 12 long necks is the plan?

How long is the swap part meant to be? or is it a case of how long is a piece of string  

I have just been informed I have a 4 year olds party to attend that afternoon, so I won't be able to hang around too long 



Cheers
Homer


----------



## kabooby (21/11/07)

Once everyone is there the swap should only take a few minutes. That doesnt include general chit chat and drinking time


----------



## Franko (21/11/07)

Remember boys to number your bottles according to the list

Franko


----------



## ham2k (21/11/07)

Franko said:


> Remember boys to number your bottles according to the list
> 
> Franko



Is this pretty much what is going on?

Where: George IV Inn, Picton NSW
Map

When: 12pm, Saturday the 24th of November (Remember to vote beforehand!)

Bring 12 bottles of your finest labelled with your corresponding number in a milk crate.

Do the swap and then wander in for lunch and drinks?


----------



## kabooby (22/11/07)

Couldnt have put it better myself

Kabooby


----------



## jimi (22/11/07)

ham2k said:


> Do the swap and then wander in for lunch and drinks?



I'll try to hang around for awhile after the swap, but apparently this wedding thing requires a couple of rings to be purchased  
Once that is sorted I might reconvene at Picton if you folks are still about. Not sure when the missus has booked the appointment with the guy who fashions old can ring pulls into wedding paraphernalia, but I'll be back sometime after then :huh:


----------



## Linz (22/11/07)

First one there...put your crate out the back(or front, pending which way you park there!)of your car so we know whos who and who to park next to, as we haven't met everyone I think!!


----------



## Bongchitis (23/11/07)

Guys, my sincerest appologies but I must pull out. Some personal issues that came to light at 10.30pm last night prevents me from attending. My beer is ready but the logistics are suddenly impossible. Perhaps Matti can fill you in a bit if he can make it.

With my credibility in tatters, I express my embarrasment at such a scenario and hope that current/future swaps and your opinion of me are not tainted.

Sorry fellow brewers.

Adam


----------



## matti (23/11/07)

As I posted earlier, I will fly bye at noon and do the swap.
If time allows tonight I'll pick up your case Bongchitis.


----------



## matti (23/11/07)

good news! I've got Bongchitis beers.
12 it is.
Now it is just a matter if i can get there in time.


----------



## Linz (24/11/07)

Great to meet the new faces....

Shame the time frame allowed,for me, wasn't as big as it should have been


----------



## ham2k (24/11/07)

Linz said:


> Great to meet the new faces....
> 
> Shame the time frame allowed,for me, wasn't as big as it should have been




It was awesome to meet everyone , i'm looking forward to more gatherings. Especially ones where i'm not driving :beer: 

I'd like to say that the number 9 beer (mine) is not quite ready yet. It's only been one week in the bottle (bottled 17th Nov).


----------



## kabooby (25/11/07)

Great to meet up with everyone yesterday

Tried my beer last night to see how it was, and boy is it strong. You can tell its a high alcohol beer which I didnt want.  

Let me know what you guys think

Kabooby


----------



## matti (25/11/07)

It was fun but I had to run.
Great to meet a few new faces.
Hopefully next time I won't have the meet double booked.
Well done guys for the organizing.
I Will forward Bongchitis case later this week.  

Ps. I tried my Amarillo bomb. 
She's fully carbed but probably need a bit of aging.


----------



## Linz (26/11/07)

A few pics of the day...and Im the one behind the camera


----------



## Hogan (26/11/07)

Here are Franko, Pumpy, Hogan and Linz after consuming the case.


----------



## ScottKemp (26/11/07)

Good to meet you all, and finally put a face to the names, hopefully next time circumstances are better for me and I can hang around for a beer or 12 

See you all at the next gathering.


----------



## Franko (26/11/07)

Hogan said:


> Here are Franko, Pumpy, Hogan and Linz after consuming the case.




I love it hoges


lol

Franko


----------



## kabooby (26/11/07)

Classic


----------



## oldbugman (29/11/07)

Anyone started drinking?

Are we going to give feedback in this forum?


----------



## jimi (29/11/07)

I drank your brew last night Oldbugman.
IMHO your weizen was a nice little summer slammer/ session brew. Had the classic wheat dense foamy head and presented really well.
Had Bongchitis "Amarillo" P Ale the night before very nice too! Is 1028 the yeast on this fella? It seemed to show it's minerally profile. Liked it

Mine is only just 2 weeks in the bottle. The ferm temp crept a little too high early on and the side effect stand out like the proverbial in this beer style. So not my best work. I'd do it again with a whack of cascade at the end and obviously better kept temps.

This is all I've tried so far


----------



## matti (29/11/07)

> Anyone started drinking?
> 
> Are we going to give feedback in this forum?



I tried Kabooby's Belgian yesterday Night.

I reckon it is a great place to give feed back. you got my Vote!

Sent Kabooby a rather drunken PM with my feed back on his Belgian Dubbel.

The short version would be " too sweet for me". (Only 4 weeks in the bottle though)

matti


----------



## kabooby (29/11/07)

Got home from work today to find it smelling of beer and a beer creek running towards the door.

Sorry to say that Wals summer ale decided to blow its arse out  

Hopefully its just a one off and I got the strong end of the bulk priming bucket.

Anyway Wal. How did you prime these? 

For whats it worth, the beer smelt good  

Kabooby  

Might be worthwile throwing it in the fridge for safety anyway


----------



## kabooby (29/11/07)

I have also tried Oldbugmans Hefe. 

Poured great and gave a good head :huh: all the way to the bottom of the glass. Presented cloudy and taste was comparable to all the commercial hefe's I have tried. Bitterness was spot on and didnt detect any flavour or aroma hops. Id say very true to style and a great beer

All in all an award winning beer  

Have you heard how you went at the Nationals

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (29/11/07)

Oh dont forget you got two extra.. I kinda wish I'd kept a bottle of it now, as I'd only tasted what I kegged... oh wait, I'll get a bottle in my case right :beer:


----------



## kabooby (29/11/07)

OldBugman said:


> Oh dont forget you got two extra.. I kinda wish I'd kept a bottle of it now, as I'd only tasted what I kegged... oh wait, I'll get a bottle in my case right :beer:



Depends how thirsty I get before Saturday


----------



## matti (29/11/07)

ok ok I drink too much :chug: but here is my verdict on Wals summer ale.
Chill well!
Highly carbed-crystal clear-colour of faint yellow.
Big Head that remains through out.
A commercial smell I cannot describe but Mid-strength VB reeks of it.
Actually this one taste similar but bigger on the malt.

Need to be drunk chilled as. As she warm up the "DME" flavor is coming through strongly.

Aroma= funky skunky!?
Body= malty
appearance= great head and nice pale colour
Flavour=Mild skunkiness very low bittering.

Overall a very malty pale ale highly carbed number.

I was ok with it, but i like more hops personally.

cheers

Ps slam mine as hard as you wish cause it's all good and I will listen and learn!


----------



## Franko (30/11/07)

Howdy Gents,

Had 2 samplers the other night

Pumpy's Irish Red  

One of my favourite styles and a great made beer , full of malty goodness and well balanced. 
The only problem there wasnt enough carbonation in the bottle-reminisent of English hand pumped ale.



Hogan's Brown Ale 

Great beer lovely taste there Hoges only problem was lack of carbonation in the bottle. 


Franko


----------



## Linz (30/11/07)

OldBugman said:


> Anyone started drinking?
> 
> Are we going to give feedback in this forum?




Was going to say to start a new thread...but the more posts here the better and not too many threads started.

Keep it to one topic and post feedback as that is the learning curve for all of us.

Havent started on any yet as IM still in mourning over the death of my keg fridge

Maybe Dr franken.....Oldbugman can resurect it??


----------



## Hogan (30/11/07)

Franko said:


> Howdy Gents,
> 
> Had 2 samplers the other night
> 
> ...



Pumpy and I both used my carb cap to c02 the pet bottles. Didn't work too crash hot. Try giving them a shake before you open and it should kick start the bubbles a bit.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Pumpy (30/11/07)

I decided to take the bottles as they came from the fridge and I had already consumed three pints of Irish Red .

I started with Jimis Wheat then went on to Ham 2K's Amarillo Ale , I was enjoying my self  

I was filtering a batch of beer that night .
and putting the keg of Rossco's First Gold bitter in the fridge .

I knocked Wal's glass bottle of Summer Ale on the Garage floor , I had under estimated how tired and weak I was and how Strong Jimis or Ham2K beer was .

Whilst I enjoyed Jimis and Ham2K from what I can remember of the night. :wacko: 

Wals Summer ale was all over the floor and although I had considered licking it off the floor I was a bit worried of the shards of glass may get stuck in my tongue .

Hey Wal you would not have a spare bottle left would you  

Pumpy


----------



## ham2k (30/11/07)

Pumpy said:


> I decided to take the bottles as they came from the fridge and I had already consumed three pints of Irish Red .
> 
> I started with Jimis Wheat then went on to Ham 2K's Amarillo Ale , I was enjoying my self
> 
> ...



You sure you didn't end up in Kabooby's garage, Pumpy? That would explain Wal's Summer Ale bottle breaking.


----------



## Franko (30/11/07)

cmon over pumpy and I'll share wals with you


----------



## Pumpy (30/11/07)

ham2k said:


> You sure you didn't end up in Kabooby's garage, Pumpy? That would explain Wal's Summer Ale bottle breaking.



H2K

You may be right the bottle could have blown it al happened so quickly now the garage smell of a pub the following day  

Thanks Franko for the offer 

Pumpy


----------



## matti (30/11/07)

Wals is a gusher allright took me ages to pour.
Sipping on Bongchitis contribution. 

Aroma: very mild fruitiness almost dissipating immediately.

Appearance: Slightest chill haze- Good head but pour head retention.

Flavour: First impression a bit of apple then a slight contamination but not over powering. 

Overall a nice K+K quaffer that need a better yeast and little more care.

ps I don't mind his dark ale at home though.


----------



## matti (1/12/07)

I sent my self to bed last night with a
Franko's Amarillo ale. 

Verdict. "slick"

Well done! I cannot take points off you.

Aroma: Moderate yellow grape fruit.

Appearance: Clear with a moderate head. Absolutely no chill haze!

Taste: Crispy clean ale with the citrus/grape and a clean finnish no aftertaste. 

Overall a very clean brew. Very marketable drop but not for your average beer drinker.

Perhaps the spritZ of beer.

A very nice summer quencher which would convert any megaswill drinker that enjoy the Amarillo style beer.


----------



## matti (1/12/07)

3 in a row.
Ok I live here. B) 

#6 weizen

She is quite nice Oldbugman.
I am not a fan of wheat beer and drink them seldom and slowly, for the experience of it solely  

The sauerkraut/phenolic/sour is prevalent but not as strong as expected in the wheat-beers I've tried thus far.
It is a quite nice little number.

Good head
and well done 
Matti


----------



## Franko (1/12/07)

matti said:


> I sent my self to bed last night with a
> Franko's Amarillo ale.
> 
> Verdict. "slick"
> ...




Thanks Matti,

sometimes its hard to tell people that its only a kit and kilo beer with some little additives added 

Glad to see you enjoyed it

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (1/12/07)

Franko said:


> Thanks Matti,
> 
> sometimes its hard to tell people that its only a kit and kilo beer with some little additives added
> 
> ...




I just drank it too Franko very nice amazing how it has smoothed out and very distictive Amarillo hop flavour 

Made with your special trick with the dry hops .works a treat 

Pumpy


----------



## jimi (3/12/07)

Matti's effort has been my pick of the Amarillo squad so far. Has the biggest hit of aroma and flavour and real nice mouth feel.

Linz' porter was popular last night with the visitors, I couldn't steal enough away for myself  

I didn't have any over carb probs with Wal's Summer Ale, admitedly it was highly carbed but that helped with the really dry finish which I take to be part of the Summer ale style. Went alright by me.


Don't have many left try now, starting to wonder where they all went


----------



## matti (3/12/07)

Cheers Jimi.

A bit hazy, but once you get over the hit of Amarillo, even my lady enjoys it.
Unfortunately my longnecks of same version taste a bit weird.
Maybe I didn't rinse them out completely.
Ah well... I still got a few of the case to go through on weekend.


----------



## matti (4/12/07)

I Just finished my steak and poured myself a Jimi's American wheat with tetnanger #14.

I'll attempt to be non biased since he gave my beer the thumbs up h34r: 

Appearance: Good head!. hazy... A head that held a thin layer to last drop. 

Aroma: Slight fruity with a hint a Nashi but sweater? Cannot quite pick it.

Flavor: full flavour with the fruitiness and the Tettnang working in a tandem with a earthy finnish.

Mouth feel: Full and a great carbonation.

Overall: Quite a strong little number. 
A really nice beer which I could drink more of. The finish a little bit too earthy for me. I wonder what this one would taste filtered.
Great effort though and I'll drink you brew any day. :beer:


----------



## Bongchitis (4/12/07)

Whilst I am no expert I would like to say that I enjoyed them all very much from an experience/style point of view.... Linz' porter was very different to anything I have had before and to be honest, wasn't quite ready for it in terms of burnt/coffee notes. Yes yes I know it was a mocha porter but I was a virgin!

Matti's beer wins the wooden spoon hands down...what a crap effort mate!!!!! :icon_vomit: .........Hahahaha just jokes, the Ammarillo Ales have shown me how far you can take hopping as I have been on the conservative side to date as you could tell from my newly named "Nowhere near APA".

My favourite though was Kabooby's Belgian Dubbel....Fantastic! ...Another style I know little about but was blown away (in more ways than 1 ie 7.6%).

Jeez I have a long way to come!!! Thanks for the opportunity everyone and hopefully get to meet you all at the next case swap.

Cheers........Bong


----------



## matti (4/12/07)

> Pumpy's Irish Red
> 
> One of my favourite styles and a great made beer , full of malty goodness and well balanced.
> The only problem there wasnt enough carbonation in the bottle-reminisent of English hand pumped ale.
> ...



Dido Franko 

Great beers from Pumps and Hogan but where is the fizz?

#4 taste a bit like a plum. nice and sweat with clean finnish

#5 Touch of vegemite (almost a porter) I like the lingering sweetness in this one

cheers


----------



## kabooby (4/12/07)

Had Matti's Amarillo bomb tonight and enjoyed it. Poured with a good head that lasted to the bottom of the glass. Amarilo was good on the nose and flavour was great. This beer would be a great American IPA. I think these beers are hard to get the balance between big flavour and aroma and to keep a lid on the bitterness.
Great beer and would have had more if there was some.

Gee those plastic coopers bottles dont go far  

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (4/12/07)

Bongchitis said:


> Whilst I am no expert I would like to say that I enjoyed them all very much from an experience/style point of view.... Linz' porter was very different to anything I have had before and to be honest, wasn't quite ready for it in terms of burnt/coffee notes. Yes yes I know it was a mocha porter but I was a virgin!
> 
> Cheers........Bong




I suppose I should warn those who have not drunk it yet....Let it warm a little; and dont drink it frozen(AKA Aussie cold beer)


----------



## matti (5/12/07)

Yohoo, it is you alcoholic friend here.

Sipping on Linz's Moccha porter.

Appearance: I poured it @ 10 degrees. Big creamy head that is holding well.
Colour is black as mud.

Aroma: Smells malty but less then expected.

Flavour: This one is a nice dryish porter with a roasted malt flavor, with that slightly burned Moccha finish.

Mouthfeel: Adequate carbonation with a medium body.

Overall: A nice introduction to Porter that will get better with age.

Nice beer Linz 

(I would attempt a slighty creamier version with more flavour)
But that is just me

Over and out for now

matti


----------



## matti (5/12/07)

Homerkemps Australian Porter.

Appearance: Big head and black as the night.

Aroma: Fruity and musky.

Flavour: Roasted /smoked with a hint of fruitiness with a slight bitterness to round it off.

Mouth-feel: Full and creamy with superb carbonation.

Overall: A sweet and rich creamy Porter with a slight bitterness finnish.

I luv this one cause I am a fan of Toheys Old.
I have always though that the "OLD" to be slighty too fruity and this one just right on that note.

Well done.


----------



## ScottKemp (6/12/07)

matti said:


> Homerkemps Australian Porter.
> 
> Appearance: Big head and black as the night.
> 
> ...




Wow, Thanks for the great review Matti, I was starting to think it was rubbish as no-one had mentioned it at all :lol: 


I am saving the swap case until Xmas when my brother is around, so I won't have any feedback until then, I might have to put a lock on the fridge to last that long though B) Is there any of these beers that I shouldn't store in the fridge till XMas?

Cheers
HomerKemp


----------



## matti (7/12/07)

Having a lunch break from house-work. hehehe
It's perfect as I am close to my HB and having an Ale as refreshment.

After a brief moment of weakness I completely lost momentum of whatever I was meant to do.
The beer was pouring in to the glass and it just happen to be Ham2K contribution of the male Case swap.


Appearance: Nice head that is lasting and bright straw colored with a slight haze. (contributed by 20% wheat)

Aroma: A slight fruitiness with the Amarillo coming through.

Flavour: A ever so slight phenolic pale ale with a note of Amarillo as a finish.

Mouthfeel: Rather full for a pale ale and nice carbonation.

Overall: It is a rather pale APA with full body and I cannot put in a category because I am an uneducated boof head  .

I liked it Cam. It has an Australian touch to it and it is a great thirst quencher.
Only problem, there is no more.

Ah, well,,, x-mas is near and there be plenty of my Latest lager just ready to drink by then.

Well I drank the entire case now and only two mouthfulls left of Ham2K drop.

I'd Like to thank Kabooby for initiating the whole swap and every one jumping on and contributing to this event.
It has been an absolute pleasure in drinking your beers and will make attempts in being a more active male member providing the gods/ TWMBO agrees. T stand for "Those"  

Hey Cam, if I hadn't known it had 20% wheat I would have though your ale was really gummy flavoured. hehehe h34r:


----------



## Linz (10/12/07)

Mell and I have had 3 of the beers so far....

and we're using the 'Pumpy' method of evaluation....fill a glass and just drink!!

Wals, ham2ks and Frankos...So far Frankos on top..but it appears we may not have got to the pick of this crop yet.


----------



## Hogan (13/12/07)

Well, I have finished off the MALE case and I must say that on reflection it is the best tasting case I have tried. Congratulations to all those who made the effort to participate and I am sure that the opinions expressed by your fellow brewers are viewed by you as constructive. 

Cheers, Hoges. 


*
1. Kabooby - Belgian Dubbel 7.6% (WLP550)*

A very tasty, gutsy, full bodied beer. Malty but well balanced against the hop flavour. Great colour with medium carbonation that produced a shallow head but maintained its lace to the bottom of the glass. A delicious strong Belgian ale. Well done Grant. 


*2. Matti - Amarillo Bomb. *

Great fluffy compact head that remained right to the bottom of the glass. Colour was fine but chill haze was evident. Strong hoppy taste which on the first mouthfull was a little over the top but this is an amarillo bomb and some dynamite was expected. After that the mouth feel smoothed out, amarillo coupled with cascade was great. A decidedly hoppy and bitter, moderately strong American pale ale. Of the number of Amarillo based beers in this case Mattis is up there with the best. Yum.


*3. Linz - Mocha Porter*

Great colour and aroma, rich creamy off white head and good carbonation. Taste was a little on the burnt side i.e the mocha I would imagine, a little too much dark choc for my taste but heavy porters and stouts are not my norm. Those that are inclined towards that style would no doubt have enjoyed it more. 


*4. Pumpy - Irish Red*

Both Pumpy and I now know that if you are going to enter your beer in a case then dont prime it with a carbonation cap, which will not last a week before going flat. I have tasted Pumpys Irish Red from the keg and can say that it is an excellent drop. Like my contribution, in the bottle (this time) it falls short due to loss of carbonation.


*6. OldBugman Weizen*

A true to style representation of Hefe (tell them its a Hefe) Weizen. Highly carbed, clouded appearance, fluffy head. Medium body, low hop flavour. Fruity esters with clove flavour, could not find that hint of banana. Very refreshing. Excellent beer OldBugman even though Im not a weizen fan.

*
7. HomerKemp - Australian Old Porter*

Great colour, beautiful creamy head which lasts through medium carbonation. Rich dry mouth feel but for my taste a bit too much roast barley and that noticeable zing in the back of the throat. That was at the top of the glass and by the end of my second the temp of the beer had risen and as the palate mellowed somewhat it became more enjoyable. If there was additional steeping of this wort with roast grain then you could consider reducing this a bit and leaving it longer in the bottle/keg should round off the roasted taste. A really nice winter warmer.

*
8. Franko - Amarillo Ale*

Great Amarillo aroma and flavour. Highly carbed but I like mine so. Much haze therein. I want to see that Red Rocket Brewery in action Franko and then well be the recipients of some really special beers.


*9. Ham2k - Golden Amarillo NFI Ale*

Some rather stiff competition in the Amarillo class Cam but yours is up there with the best. Well carbed but not so furious as to disintegrate the tight head. Good lace retention. Good golden colour and clarity probably the clearest of all the amarillos. Nice hop aroma and taste, great mouth feel as was the balance of malt to hops. Bittering was right on the mark for those who dont want it as severe as Mattis. I liked it a lot. Yum again. 

*
11. Wal - Summer Ale.*

Did not explode mine was not over-carbonated. Spikey taste. Not a beer that excited my taste buds but its early days Wal. 


*12. Bongchitis - Cascade/Amarillo APA*

Poured well, good head to start with, nice hop aroma, rather over-carbonated, worked heavily all the way to the bottom of the glass which had the effect of destroying the head very early. A back of the throat tang that detracted from the mouth feel. Very little sediment in the bottom but some haze which indicated conditioning but not filtering. Could be improved with longer maturing which would round off the hop flavour. This appears to be a kit brew with additions. It has good potential.


*14. Jimi - American Wheat with tetnanger*

Good head, good body, clean taste, liked the hop flavour. Easy drinking.


----------



## oldbugman (22/12/07)

Fianlly got into them tonight.

started out with kaboodys belgian. Went down quite well. 

Strong belgian flavours, bubblegums and warming alchohols. thin lasting head.

Everything you'd expect from a Belgian Dubbel


----------



## oldbugman (22/12/07)

Pumpy,

with much excitement I selected your bottle from the fridge, on grasping it in my hand I thought I had gotten a little 'too excited' and the feeling of grabbing a soft bottle was realised and resulted in flat beer. which really couldnt be enjoyed.

After hearing soo much about the irish red I was left feeling a little bit jipped.

You'll definatly have to get me to come round and try it right from the source.


----------

